# Links > Tutorials >  Greek on Linux / Ελληνικα στο Linux

## Aliens-

Οσοι εχουν Linux και ενδιαφερονται να γραψουν/δουνε ελληνικα ητε απο κονσολα ητε απο X θα τους προτυνα να ακολουθησουν τα βηματα απο το επομενο HOWTO.

Greek on Linux / Ελληνικα στο Linux apo ton djart.

----------


## Aliens-

Edw kai arketes meres apofasisa na prospa8isw na ftia3w ta ellinika sto linux.
Akolou8isa kapoia vhmata pou mou eipe o Achille opws ta e3hs 2 site:
http://graphis.hellug.gr/
http://howto.hellug.gr/howto/pub/html/H ... HOWTO.html

Dustuxws einai arketa palia. Ta perissotera link den douleueoun.
Par'olo auta ekana mia prospa8eia na ta perasw. Se kapoia fash elege na grapsw
sthn consola "chcp 737" ktl gia na kane enable ta ellinika. .
San root mou bgazei :
...[[email protected] aliens]# chcp 737
...Changing to MSDOS codepage 737...
...putfont: PIO_FONT: Invalid argument
...mapscrn: cannot open map file _/usr/lib/kbd/consoletrans/trivial_
...Loading /usr/lib/kbd/keytables/gr737.map
...Resetting terminal... 

Kamia idea?
------------------------

Psaxnontas apo edw kai apo ekei, meta apo kati meres, o Sauber (an den kanw la8os) mou protine to e3eis site:

http://members.hellug.gr/djart/grlinux.html

Tora Mexri kai ta onomata twn menu ta vlepw sta ellinika  :: 
Paliotera mou emfanize tetragonakia.

Pleon eiparxei dunatotina na diavasw ellinika kai apo X kai apo consola!
(Btw, oi text mode broswer, links lynx, den diavazoun ellinika. Kamia idea?)
EPITELOUS, apo consola mporw na grapsw ellinika (arkei na exw patimeno to de3i ALT ). 
Gia enan periergo logo den mporw na grapsw to gramma "δ"  :: 

Kamia idea?

Otan fotrwsw ta X den ginete na grapsw ellinika  :: 
Sto site leei na pas sto /etc/X11/XF86Config kai na dhlwseis me poio koumbi na allazeis thn glwssa, alla den petuxie.
Otan energopoiw ta ellinika sta X to plitrologio den antapokrinete.

p.s.
an grapsw "fc-cache -fv" mou emfanizei:
fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF": caching, 12 fonts, 0 dirs

Mhpws eprepe na exw perissotera fonts(mesa sto /.../TTF directory), kai den ta exw perasei swsta?
Eixa prospa8isei apo edw: http://corefonts.sourceforge.net/ na valw ta microsoft true types, 
alla mou emfanise kapoio error otan piga na perasw to "msttcorefonts-1.3-4.noarch.rpm" arxeio pou eftia3a. 
Upoti8ete oti 8a egatastouse kapoio "microsoft-win3.1.enc".......alla......  :: 


Sto HOWTO gia thn consola leei na grapseis ta e3eis gia na energopoiseis ta ellinika:

$ echo -ne "\033(K\033)K" >/dev/tty
$ setfont iso07.16
$ loadkeys gr

alla ....  :: 
to error pou mou vgazei einai to e3eis:

[[email protected] consolefonts]# setfont iso07.16
putfont: PIO_FONT: Μη έγκυρη παράμετρος
[[email protected] consolefonts]# setfont /lib/kbd/consolefonts/iso07u-16.psfu.gz /lib/kbd/consoletrans/8859-7_to_uni.trans
putfont: PIO_FONT: Μη έγκυρη παράμετρος
[[email protected] consolefonts]#

Auto exei sxesh me to xfs ? Den mou dimiourgei provlimata, oute mou vgazei error molis to fortwnw.

Kamia idea?

p.s. Xrisimopoiw RedHat 8.0 kai iceWM window manager.
p.s. An paratirisate mexri kai ta error mou ta petaei tora sta ellinika  :: 
p.s. Den 8elw sumboules opws: vale windlows, debian , KDE. Oute kan RedHat 9 den ginete na mbei, sto sugekrimeno PCaki, thn parousa xronikh stigmh.

----------


## kouk

> Otan fotrwsw ta X den ginete na grapsw ellinika 
> Sto site leei na pas sto /etc/X11/XF86Config kai na dhlwseis me poio koumbi na allazeis thn glwssa, alla den petuxie.
> Otan energopoiw ta ellinika sta X to plitrologio den antapokrinete.


Άν έχεις σχετικά καινούρια X (δηλαδή > 4.) τότε η ρύθμιση γίνεται μέσω του xkb. Συγκεκριμένα πρέπει στο XF86Config να έχεις κάτι ανάλογο στις παρακάτω γραμμές:



> Section "InputDevice"
> Identifier "Some keyboard"
> Driver "keyboard"
> Option "CoreKeyboard"
> Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"
> Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
> Option "XkbLayout" "el"
> Option "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle"
> EndSection


Κατόπιν, πρέπει να έχεις το σωστό locale και τα σωστά fonts. 
Το locale που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι το LC_CTYPE (character type).
Άν σε ένα xterm γράψεις echo $LC_CTYPE, τότε αυτό που θα δεις πρέπει
να είναι ένα από τα el_GR ή el_GR.UTF-8. Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση χρειάζεσαι unicode γραμματοσειρές (οι microsoft γραμματοσειρές είναι και unicode).
Τι σου βγάζει η εντολή fc-list | grep Andale ?

----------


## Aliens-

Χεχε! Με προβληματισες αφανταστα για το πως θα σου απαντισω στο p.s. σου, αλλα τελικα δουλεψαν ολα ρολοι.

Στο XF86Config ειχα ειδη κανει τις απαραιτετες αλλαγιες που αναφερεις.
$ echo $LC_CTYPE
el_GR
$ fc-list | grep Andale
Andale Mono:style=Regular

Το προβλημα μου τελικα ηταν στο *xkb* . Αφου ειχα ειδη πηραξει το XF86Config πιστεψα οτι ηταν ασκοπο να ασχολιθω με το xkb(λαθος μου). Τελικα φορτωσα το KDE και χρησιμοποισα το kxkb. Στο KDE δουλεψαν κανονικα τα ελληνικα. 
Ετσι αρχισα να ψαχνω τροπο να settarw το xkb στο iceWM. Πατοντας την παρακατω εντολη το προβλημα λυθηκιε: 


```
$ setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll el
```

Ευχαριστο για το χρονο σου.

----------


## kouk

> Το προβλημα μου τελικα ηταν στο *xkb* . Αφου ειχα ειδη πηραξει το XF86Config πιστεψα οτι ηταν ασκοπο να ασχολιθω με το xkb(λαθος μου). Τελικα φορτωσα το KDE και χρησιμοποισα το kxkb. Στο KDE δουλεψαν κανονικα τα ελληνικα. 
> 
> Ετσι αρχισα να ψαχνω τροπο να settarw το xkb στο iceWM. Πατοντας την παρακατω εντολη το προβλημα λυθηκιε: 
> 
> 
> ```
> $ setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll el
> ```


ναι, αυτό που κάνεις με το setxkbmap από το command line, μπορείς να το βάλεις κατευθείαν στο XF86Config, όπως φαίνεται από το quote που έκανα του δικού μου XF86Config στο προηγούμενο μύνημα.
Υπάρχει ένα πρόγραμμα στο OpenBSD, to xf86cfg από το οποίο ρυθμίζονται αυτά όλα πολύ πιο εύκολα και κατανοητά. Πρέπει να υπάρχει και στο linux νομίζω. Πρόσεξε όμως άμα το τρέξεις δεν λαμβάνει υπόψη του τις ήδη εφαρμοσμένες αλλαγές σου, αλλά ξεκινά από την αρχή. 




> Ευχαριστο για το χρονο σου.


τίποτα καλέ!

----------

